# Snowboard goggles recommendation



## vi3telit3 (Dec 27, 2009)

Depends, what's a reasonable price to you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

the cheaper, the better. can get anything good below 50? my max is 70 though.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

felton02 said:


> the cheaper, the better. can get anything good below 50? my max is 70 though.


goggles cost like 180 though... Dragon Optical Rogue Snowsport Goggles - Spherical Lens - Save 52%


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

zeal optics link

there you go. 45 bucks including shipping for an amazing goggle. that's like 80 dollars and change off of retail.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

how about this one? is it good?
Oakley Proven OTG Snow Goggles - Rock/Creek


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

1. do you wear glasses? OTG stands for "Over the Glasses"

2. If you're gonna go with Oakley, you might want to dish out a little more for their better goggles, i.e. the A Frame, Crowbars, Splices, or Wisdoms. Their lower end stuff is just mediocre.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> zeal optics link
> 
> there you go. 45 bucks including shipping for an amazing goggle. that's like 80 dollars and change off of retail.


nice that is a win there.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

yes. i wear glasses.. i should've mentioned that earlier. 
thanks a bunch


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

as far as OTG goggles, i have no idea. sorry bout that bud, hope you find a good pair of goggles.


----------



## ziljian (Jan 31, 2010)

felton02 said:


> yes. i wear glasses.. i should've mentioned that earlier.
> thanks a bunch



Zeal Optics RAPT OTG Polarized Goggles | Overstock.com


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

check these out


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Just keep an eye on Brociety, Tramdock and Whiskey Militia... you can get good goggle really cheap.


----------



## samson smith (Jul 16, 2011)

The_Guchi said:


> goggles cost like 180 though... Dragon Optical Rogue Snowsport Goggles - Spherical Lens - Save 52%


Wow!! Very nice!! Dragon snowboard goggles are very nice. Good deal.


----------



## uninc.mike (Nov 7, 2011)

Any of the major brands will be sufficient. Just shop around and look at what you like! I have a pair of anons myself that i have had for 5 years with no problem! Just take care of them and they will take care of you.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

i personally just bought ashbury.. they are great in price in terms of goggle and gives u 2 lens... and their kalidscope fits over my glasses


----------

